

Ask HN: where can I find interface designers? - evancaine

I'm looking to hire someone to do the front end development for my web app targeted at small businesses.<p>I placed ads on elance, guru and vworker for UI designers but I ended up with a bunch of bids from web designers.  I'm looking for the distinctive 'web based software' look-and-feel, not a static brochure site so the bids weren't suitable.<p>Can anyone recommend another venue where I might find a UI designer?  I have a small budget of $1000.<p>thanks
ev
======
kingsidharth
Lol, You won't find a good designer there. Let alone a UI designer. Look for
them in blogs for UI design, or ask the people who have apps with good UIs.

Though I do UI design myself but not sure if it's a good idea to promote that
here.

